# Best Way to Replace Milwaukee Regulator Needle Valve



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You can either do that, or you can unscrew the Milwaukee NV. It takes a bit of force.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've done it, and like epic said, it takes a bit of force.


----------



## tendril (May 27, 2004)

Is there an advantage to removing the needle valve first?


----------



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

One advantage might be that you get to keep your bubble counter. But that i'm not sure about


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

tendril said:


> Is there an advantage to removing the needle valve first?


I like removing the junk from my setups. One less think to leak and one less thing to worry about.



DGalt said:


> One advantage might be that you get to keep your bubble counter. But that i'm not sure about


If bubble counter had 10-32 ports and the new needle valve has the same fittings, then yes, you can use the old bubble counter. Otherwise, just add some barb fittings to the bubble counter.


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

DGalt said:


> So I have a Milwaukee regulator on a 2.5lb CO2 tank for my 15 gallon. I recently got a Swagelok B-SS2A metering valve that I'm going to use in place of the needle valve that's built into the Milwaukee
> 
> The guy I bought it from said to just open up the needle valve on the Milwaukee all the way and then attach the Swagelok to output and just use that as the control. Seeing as I know very little about how all this works that's what I'm planning on doing unless I can figure out a better way.
> 
> ...


What fittings do you have with the Swagelok B-SS2A? You will need compression to barb to run it in-line. Or Compression to 1/8" MNPT to mount it in place of your stock needle valve and use your existing bubble counter.
Here is a pic of w/2 - Swagelok B-SS2A metering valves that have compression to 1/8" adapters.


----------



## DGalt (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it's coming with hose barbs, but I could probably find what other pieces I need at one of the stores around here. 

What is a 1/8" MNPT


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

NPT = National Pipe Thread Taper



> The guy I bought it from said to just open up the needle valve on the Milwaukee all the way and then attach the Swagelok to output and just use that as the control.


Not what I'd necesarily call good advice....

If my memory serves me correctly, the bubble counter on the Milwaukee is all plastic with the exception of the brass top. The bottom portion of the Milwaukee bubble counter, the bit that screws onto the needle valve is threaded plastic with a small washer( at least my old Milwaukee's was that way). There is no check valve between the rudimentary Milwaukee needle valve and it's bubble counter. 

Fast forward to your new Swagelok valve.

First. You'd be attaching that plastic threaded bubble counter directly onto the Swagelok valve. You'll probably need to find another small thin washer/O-ring to place between the valve and the bubble counter in order to prevent a leak.

Second, and more importantly, you'd be screwing a bubble counter onto your precise Swagelok without a check valve between the bubble counter and the valve. Quite honestly, that is something I wouldn't want to do. I'd be, and was OK with a little bubble of CO2 between my dinky Milwaukee needle valve and bubble counter, but I wouldn't be with a Swagelok.

I also can't get too jazzed up over rigging things together with those little brass #10/32 fittings. The bushings are fine, but those #10/32 closed nipples are way to fragile. They are super easy to snap.

If you plan on running your new Swagelok inline with your tubing, you'd need a 1/8" NPT hose barb out of your Milwaukee and a couple of FEMALE 1/8" NPT hose barbs for your Swagelok.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

The JBJ Bubble Counter that fordtrannyman shows on his pic has a built-in check valve inside the glass. This poor pic I found looks like it has a Brass bottom and you can order both with 1/8" female pipe thread or inline.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Replacement_JBJ_Bubble_Counter_p/pr431.htm


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here are the 1/8" Swagelok tube adapters to 1/8" MNPT fittings that fordtrannyman mentioned. 

1/8" Male SS: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2-TA-1-2
1/8" Male Brass: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-2-TA-1-2
1/8" Female SS: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2-TA-7-2
1/8" Female Brass: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-2-TA-7-2

There is a tightening procedure that needs to be followed if you use Swagelok's tubing adapters and Swagelok metering valves. There is a video to help you. http://www.swagelok.com/fittings/tube_fittings/tube_fittings_overview.htm


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

DGalt said:


> I think it's coming with hose barbs, but I could probably find what other pieces I need at one of the stores around here.
> 
> What is a 1/8" MNPT


Since it's coming with hose barb adapters you will be running it in-line, correct? If that is the case, you could empty and clean the bubble counter, open the Milwaukee NV all the way, run a hose from the bc to the Swagelok. But you will need an in-line BC and check valves on both sides of the BC. It's not ideal, but it'll work.

A better way would be to remove the Milwaukee NV & BC. Add an 1/8" Male NPT barb.

Be careful after you have those compression adapters on the Swagelok Metering Valve. They bend real easy.


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

fordtrannyman said:


> What fittings do you have with the Swagelok B-SS2A? You will need compression to barb to run it in-line. Or Compression to 1/8" MNPT to mount it in place of your stock needle valve and use your existing bubble counter.
> Here is a pic of w/2 - Swagelok B-SS2A metering valves that have compression to 1/8" adapters.



http://www.fastfittings.com/product/18176

Is that essentially what you're using, ford?


----------



## fordtrannyman (Jan 17, 2008)

Left C said:


> Here are the 1/8" Swagelok tube adapters to 1/8" MNPT fittings that fordtrannyman mentioned. http://www.swagelok.com/search/find_products_results.aspx
> 
> Be sure to research their tightening instructions on the Swagelok site.





clearleaf said:


> http://www.fastfittings.com/product/18176
> 
> Is that essentially what you're using, ford?


No! I used the ones Left C linked to above.


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

that link goes to a product search results page of 16000 hits starting with a diaphragm shutoff valve. I'm confused. How about this: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-200-R-2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

clearleaf said:


> that link goes to a product search results page of 16000 hits starting with a diaphragm shutoff valve. I'm confused. How about this: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-200-R-2


No, that's also wrong. That would convert from a Swagelok Tube Fitting to a Swagelok Tube Adapter. You want to go from a Tube Fitting (on the needle valve) to a 1/8" (or whatever measurement) NPT (male or female) via a Tube Adapter.

Something like this would work (this one goes from a 1/8" Swagelok Adapter to a 1/8" MNPT)

http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-2-TA-1-2


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh those! That was uh...that was my next guess. 
I had seen those but I wasn't sure what NPT size the bubble counter threads are, and those adapters seem to only come in 1/4 or 1/8th sizes. Further, for my application I'm thinking I would like to remove the swagelok adapter 'nuts' and just use the threads underneath to fit stuff together.

But perhaps I'll bite the bullet and use those tube adapters - is there minimum purchase or anything when buying stuff off the Swagelok site?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

clearleaf said:


> I had seen those but I wasn't sure what NPT size the bubble counter threads are, and those adapters seem to only come in 1/4 or 1/8th sizes.


The JBJ bubble counter has 1/8" FNPT threading, as far as I know.



clearleaf said:


> Further, for my application I'm thinking I would like to remove the swagelok adapter 'nuts' and just use the threads underneath to fit stuff together.


You can't remove the hex "nuts" on the Swagelok needle valves, forcing you to use their tube adapters.



clearleaf said:


> But perhaps I'll bite the bullet and use those tube adapters - is there minimum purchase or anything when buying stuff off the Swagelok site?


I'm not sure if there is a minimum order, but check first to see if you have a local dealer; it might help save on shipping and handling.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Clearleaf, no minimum order for swagelok stuff. You can order just one or two.

Quantity discounts don't apply until you start to purchase A LOT, like thousands or something.


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

Great to know jmhart, thanks. Think I'll skip shooting for the discount, though. Perhaps I could order several thousand 1/8th compression sleeves and fashion them into a necklace. Try to compete with those Victor dual stage pimps over in that other thread and be a Swagelok Pimp.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

clearleaf said:


> ... Perhaps I could order several thousand 1/8th compression sleeves and fashion them into a necklace. Try to compete with those Victor dual stage pimps over in that other thread and be a Swagelok Pimp.


Here are the fittings that will work for you and your 1/8" tubing Swagelok metering valve.
1/8" Male SS: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2-TA-1-2
1/8" Male Brass: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-2-TA-1-2
1/8" Female SS: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=SS-2-TA-7-2
1/8" Female Brass: http://www.swagelok.com/search/product_detail.aspx?part=B-2-TA-7-2

There is a tightening procedure that needs to be followed if you use Swagelok's tubing adapters and Swagelok metering valves. There is a video to help you as well. http://www.swagelok.com/fittings/tube_fittings/tube_fittings_overview.htm

Please post some pictures of your necklace when you get it finished. :hihi:


----------



## clearleaf (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the links and such everyone, and sorry to the OP for sort of hijacking the thread. 

I just wanted to point out that Swagelok was super efficient in their distribution. Placed an order Tuesday afternoon (the 21st) and just received it via UPS today (Friday (the 24th)). I of course forgot to order the B-2-TA-1-2, but I have enough tube adapters now that all I'll need is a little $2 jobby from Home Depot if I decide to go the needlevalve-to-bubblecounter route.

Now to start the necklace project...


----------

